# j'allais manger



## AlistairCookie

"j'allais manger la même chose qu'hier"  dans le sens de "je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose qu'hier soir/que nous avons mangée hier soir."

j'essaie:



stavo mangiare la stessa cosa che ieri cera / che abbiamo mangiato ieri sera
andavo mangiare la stessa cosa che ieri sera
penso che mangio solo la stessa cosa che ieri sera


----------



## cubo magico

Je dirais : _stavo per mangiare la stessa cosa che ho mangiato ieri sera._ La deuxième proposition est incorrecte et la troisième aussi_.
_Bonne journée_._


----------



## Nino83

J'ajouterais qu'en italien on ne peut pas utiliser le verbe _andare_ comme un demi-auxiliaire (_andare + infinito_), ce n'est pas correct. 
Deuxième faute. La conjonction pour le comparatif est _di_ et non _che_, donc _la même chose qu'hier = la stessa cosa *di* ieri_. 
Une autre alternative (ayant le même sens de _penser manger_): _avevo intenzione di mangiare la stessa cosa *di* ieri sera/*che* abbiamo mangiato ieri sera_.


----------



## janpol

> "je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose qu'hier soir/que nous avons mangée hier soir."


"je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose qu'hier soir" > OUI

"je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose que nous avons mangée hier soir." NON

"je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose *que ce* que nous avons mangé hier soir."


----------



## DilettaCreatura

_je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose qu'hier soir_ = Stavo pensando di mangiare la stessa cosa di ieri sera
_je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose que nous avons mangée hier soir_ = Stavo pensando di mangiare la stessa cosa che abbiamo mangiato ieri sera
_j'allais manger la même chose qu'hier_ = pensavo di mangiare quello che ho mangiato ieri ( o _la stessa cosa che ho mangiato ieri_)

_J'allais faire = j'avais l'intention de_
Questa espressione intenzionale in italiano si traduce con:
_avevo l'intenzione di/pensavo di/stavo pensando di..._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Io la vedo così:

_Je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose qu'hier soir_ = Penso che mangerò la stessa cosa di ieri sera
_Je pense que je vais juste manger la même chose que nous avons mangée hier soir_ = Penso che mangerò la stessa cosa che abbiamo mangiato ieri sera

Naturalmente, la mancata traduzione di "juste" è una perdita non trascurabile. 
_

"J'allais manger la même chose qu'hier"_ mi lascia perplesso: se _J'allais manger_ va inteso come un riferimento al passato, allora il senso dovrebbe essere "Pensavo di mangiare la stessa cosa _del giorno prima_", e pertanto qualcosa deve andare a sostituire "hier". O no?  

GS


----------



## Nino83

Beh, in questo caso l'uso dell'imperfetto (pensavo di...) non per forza ci dice che si sta parlando di un'azione passata. 
E' come dire: 
D: "cosa facciamo stasera?" 
R: "pensavo di andare al cinema" 

Non è che lo "pensavo" ieri, lo penso ancora in questo momento. 
E' riconducibile all'imperfetto di cortesia. 
"Volevo mangiare la stessa cosa di ieri" = "vorrei mangiare la stessa cosa di ieri".


----------



## DearPrudence

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> _"J'allais manger la même chose qu'hier"_ mi lascia perplesso [...]


Je ne suis pas tellement sûre de bien comprendre la phrase originale non plus.
On ne peut l'utiliser que si l'on veut dire quelque chose comme :
_"J'allais manger la même chose qu'hier quand je me suis rendu compte que..."_ (*j'étais sur le point de...*)

Ou bien si quelqu'un nous pose une question :
_- Qu'est-ce que tu manges ce soir ?
- Oh, j'allais manger la même chose qu'hier _(J'étais sur le point de manger la même chose qu'hier / Si tu ne m'avais rien dit, j'aurais mangé la même chose qu'hier // mais si tu as une meilleure idée... / ça te dit ?)

Mais par contre, si l'on se parle à soi-même, "J'allais manger la même chose qu'hier" ne peut pas équivaloir à "Je pense que je vais manger la même chose qu'hier". Il lui faut un contexte, une question posée avant ou une autre action qui vienne l'interrompre.


----------

